# Tips for doc/clinic for TTC naturally with high FSH &any advice from lovely you!



## emma1006 (Jul 2, 2014)

Hello, I'm new to FF, and am really pleased to have found it - so much good advice and support out there!

My question is about finding recommendations for a doctor or clinic that will give me advice on TTC naturally, as we've decided that we won't go down the path of assisted TTC.

This is my situation - I conceived my daughter naturally (now 16 months old) at age 42 (it took about a year). I'm now 44, and we're trying again (it's been about 6 months). I've recently had my FSH result - which was 20, (two years ago it was 10.7). I'm obviously aware that falling pregnant naturally is going to be A Very Long Shot!

I've been doing a bit of research into supplements that improve egg quality & last month started taking CoQ10 30mg twice a day / Royal Jelly / omega 3 fish oil - along with Pregnacare conception.

I am also thinking about taking DHEA 25mg 3x day, as I've seen so much written about it. But I'm slightly concerned about self medicating as I've also read comments that it can mess up your cycle.

So this is why I'm hoping to find a doctor or clinic who can advise me on things like taking the DHEA, perhaps upping the dosage of CoQ10 etc - but who won't try to sell me IVF etc, as we really have decided that we're not going that way. And a doctor or clinic with whom I can have a few more tests done, like AMH, to give me some more info on this Very Long Shot.

As I'm writing this, I'm wondering whether I'm coming across as a madwoman thinking that I have a hope in hell of conceiving naturally at 44 with an FSH of 20 and lord knows what AMH level!

Any positive stories out there?! Here's hoping that I might be one.....
Thanks for any top tips in advance x


----------



## emma1006 (Jul 2, 2014)

Sorry - forgot to say I'm in London so looking for doc/clinic in that area.

(PS I've posted this elsewhere on the forum too, hope that's ok?)


----------

